# Top Bar Hive Package Install in Murfreesboro, TN - 20 Apr 2011



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

SteveBee, buhbee & Bobzilla installing bees in Murfreesboro, TN during a break in the misty rain, Wednesday, 20 April 2011 at 62F.






Greg


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

That's good!


----------

